# X-Traction Performance Revisited



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I wish I had time to finish my track to the point where I could actually test stuff under controled conditions.....damn


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Amen to that, AfxToo.......Like you, these are my favorite cars. And here's a few things I've encountered when tuning my XT's:

Compressed pickup shoe springs - gently (and carefully) stretch the springs, but only a little bit. small screwdrivers work well. This will give a speed boost. If you notice front end hop, then your springs are too strong. You can fix this by crushing them between your finger and thumb. Find the perfect spring tension.

I found several bent axles (both front and rear) on the JLXT (all releases). Just replace them with original AFX front axles. Many online shops have 'em, along with e-bay.

Untrue rims - same as the front axles. You can see a bad rim by spinnng the suspect rim on the axle.....look closely and you'll catch it.

Check your rims for little bumps on them. This is where they were plucked off the 'tree'.....Gently sand and buff until smooth (especially the rear rims). 

When you replace your front tires with original Afx tires, check them for tree nubs. Just sand them off.

Under the chassis, check the comm brush holders. Sometimes they jut out from under the chassis. Disassemble the chassis and gently push them until they are parallel with the chassis.

For those wondering which bodies handle well, to me the Chevelle stocker is the best body. Other good handling bodies are: Nomad, Dodge Pickup, Corvette, Roadrunner, Mustang, Mazda, Mitsubishi, and Toyota.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

dlw said:


> For those wondering which bodies handle well, to me the Chevelle stocker is the best body. Other good handling bodies are: Nomad, Dodge Pickup, Corvette, Roadrunner, Mustang, Mazda, Mitsubishi, and Toyota.



Never forget the 24 Hour Daytona Coupe for handling...Or a pushed down on a gplus or better chassis 917. ( I dominated our racing league back in the 80's with a lowered afx 917 on a Sammy Ryan custom chassis for 3 seasons.)


Coach


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

*I thopught it was just me!*

I seemed to be the only one that like the X-Tractions, either the Jl or AW are greating running cars and seem like a real value compared to the effort it takes to find Aurora ones in what ever condition they may be in.

As for bodies, I always wondered why the Mopars were always so tall, they all seems like four wheel drives! Even the Charger Aurora did was much higher than the Mercury and Chevy. I too also think the Porchse 917/10K (thikn RC Cola) was too long but I've always had a lot of fun racing one of these bodies, it's bit challenging but not too much.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

i like the xtractions too they have just the right amount of slide not like the magnet cars if they slide your done xtractions are more of a real type raceing experence


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

For those of you who have trouble locating parts on your car(s), here's an excellent breakdown you can make a printout of:

http://members.aol.com/hifisapien/afxchas.htm

Scroll down to the Afx MagnaTraction Chassis.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I like the Mercury Stock Car body. I have a real fast and great handling Aurora MT chassie that loves the Merc body. I've tried to get an XT chassie to run and handle as well as the Aurora chassie but as of yet I haven't found an XT that comes close. 
I'll be bringing one of the tracks home from the hobby store we once raced at. I'll be able to get in some good quality testing and research then. 
I like the XT's. They perform well and I have some fast ones. Handling is the harder of the two for me to get a grip on.
Some of the guys we raced with knew how to get the XT's to race. One young man I raced with has an XT that's as good as my Aurora MT
Thanks for all of the information, it will be very useful, Randy.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

coach61 said:


> Never forget the 24 Hour Daytona Coupe for handling...Or a pushed down on a gplus or better chassis 917. ( I dominated our racing league back in the 80's with a lowered afx 917 on a Sammy Ryan custom chassis for 3 seasons.)
> 
> 
> Coach


Surprisingly the square back Matadot hanles ver well and I also liked the Camaro and loved racing the Shadow as it could surprise you also.

Roger Corrie


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, I picked up a Dukes of Hazzard X-Traction at the Bob Beers slot car show on LI today, and, well, WOW. Literally all the prep work I did to this car was untwist the twist-tie holding it to the base, and it runs like a champ. Fast and smooth--smooth enough that my 4-year-old can run it lap after lap without deslotting. (Till his attention span runs out, anyway...) Some vendors had AW chassis only at the show today. I bought 6 AW Thunderjet chassis; after running this, I realize I should have picked up a bunch of AWXTs too. I have plenty of AFX/MT/JL bodies looking for chassis...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

This is good to hear...
I have a dirty Duke car on the way...
And I am bidding like crazy on several clean ones...
(Me and a bunch of other people...) lol


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Okay, I picked up a Dukes of Hazzard X-Traction at the Bob Beers slot car show on LI today, and, well, WOW. Literally all the prep work I did to this car was untwist the twist-tie holding it to the base, and it runs like a champ. Fast and smooth--smooth enough that my 4-year-old can run it lap after lap without deslotting. (Till his attention span runs out, anyway...) Some vendors had AW chassis only at the show today. I bought 6 AW Thunderjet chassis; after running this, I realize I should have picked up a bunch of AWXTs too. I have plenty of AFX/MT/JL bodies looking for chassis...

--rick 

Rick,

I was at the Bob Beers show and sold over 100 of the AW Tjet chassis and around 60 of the AW Xtraction chassis. If you need more, just let me know. Send me an email at [email protected] or [email protected] - Either way, I can help with chassis. 
Thanks


----------

